# Colt Recall



## MLB

Didn't see it posted here, so for your viewing pleasure:

Colt, (not to be outdone by Ruger and Walther / S&W) is recalling a bevy of their peashooters too.

http://www.coltsmfg.com/recall.aspx


----------



## bruce333

just in case the site is down for maint...


> Colt's Manufacturing Company LLC has determined that the Slide Lock Safety and the Recoil Spring Guide Pad in certain Colt model pistols were not manufactured to Colt specifications and must be replaced. All of these Colt models were sold after March 2007 and the range of serial numbers affected by this product recall is as follows:
> 
> 1911 WWI Replica (O1911) From: 4597WMK To: 5414WMK
> 1918 WWI Replica (O1918) From: 1001WWI To: 3431WWI
> New Agent (O7810D) From: GT01001 To: GT04505
> Combat Elite (O8011XSE) From: CG10000E To: CG11293E
> Defender (O7000D) From: DR33036 To: DR35948
> Talo Night Defender (O7000NDF) From: NDF0001 To: NDF0400
> 
> For your safety, it is important that you read the Recall Notice in its entirety.  CLICK HERE


----------



## curmudgeon8

*recall*

Received a FEDEX sticker from Colt 7/9/09, my New Agent is on its way.
Colt is picking up all costs. Turn-around is 7-10 business days.


----------



## trose49

curmudgeon8 said:


> Received a FEDEX sticker from Colt 7/9/09, my New Agent is on its way.
> Colt is picking up all costs. Turn-around is 7-10 business days.


Have a defender see upcoming pics in the Colt Forum. Will not want to miss this one.

Called Colt and they told me to stop by if I preferred. I live 30 mins away. New spring Assembly in hand the next day. The part actually failed just a day before!

Great CS at Colt! I spoke to Karin and she got me back running quick!


----------



## curmudgeon8

*recall*

I got my New Agent back from Colt on 7/16/09; checked the new recoil spring ass'y., it was noticeably weaker than the original outer spring, I was able to compress it to almost the solid state between my thumb and forefinger. Took the gun to the range and fired 100 rounds thru it; had seven FTF's, WWB 230 gr. fmj, rounds wedged themselves up under the slide and the breech face.
Called Colt service dept. and related the above to them; they're sending me a new outer recoil spring. I asked the guy to check the tension before he sends it, but he said he had one in his hand as we talked and he couldn't compress it between his fingers as I did, so that's a good sign.
I'll update when I get the spring.

Colt Service sent me a new outer recoil spring. Installed it and fired 100 rounds at the range ....... no problems.
Thanks Colt.


----------



## trose49

curmudgeon8 said:


> I was able to compress it to almost the solid state between my thumb and forefinger..


Seems odd! They sent you a "SLINKY" LOL! Hope it all works out.


----------



## Sureshot45

*There and Back In Less Than a Week*

No cost to me except trip to FedEx store. Thanks, Colt.


----------

